# Revenant Vape X TVL Delta 100w Squonk Kit with Reload RDA



## Timwis (5/1/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Revenant Vape X TVL Delta 100w Squonk Kit with Reload RDA which is manufactured by Vaporesso. The Delta Squonk Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Jessica from Vaporesso.

https://www.revenantvape.com/delta-kit/





Introduction

The Delta kit is a collaboration between TVL and Revenant Vape and is manufactured by Vaporesso. The Reload is a 24 mm single-coil or mesh RDA that is designed mainly for squonking and has a leakproof design. The Delta is a single battery device which supports a 20700/21700 (or 18650 with adapter). The Delta is a regulated squonk device that houses Vaporesso’s OMNI 4.0 board and fires up to 100 watts. It also features a very innovative squonk mechanism, using a button instead of pressing a soft bottle, and a practical push-to-fill (PTF) design that allows you to fill the internal squonk tank without removing it from the device.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box



 

Contents: 

1x Delta Mod (Battery Adapter inside)
1x Reload RDA Tank
1x Plastic Bottle
3x Clapton Coils Wire (NI80, 0.2Ω)
1x 510 Drip Tip Adapter
6x Tank Seal Ring
2x Drip Tip Seal Ring
4x Slotted Screw-Side
1x Slotted Screw-Bottom
1x Allen Key T Screwdriver
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Delta Kit came in quite plain Black cardboard packaging which is a contrast to the device it'self which is a bright, busy looking device full of colour. Some people will not like the heavy use of branding on the device but others will find the device eye catching in all colours. I received the Rainbow version which consists of a Rainbow accented rim around the device with colourful fill design and branding, the main chassis is Gunmetal and it comes with a matching Rainbow Reload RDA. The other colour options are Gold+Silver, Black+Red and Black+Silver, in my opinion all options look aesthetically appealing. The Delta i believe is constructed using Zinc Alloy and the casing is thick, the build quality is excellent but it is quite a heavy device. The two sides are mainly the Rainbow rim with fill design, the spine has a juice viewing window. The front of the device has a large rectangular fire button at the top followed by the 0.96″ TFT Colour Screen, underneath is the navigational buttons on a rocker which surrounds a central mode button, finally at the bottom is the micro USB port. The base of the device is the battery door which has venting, branding and the juice tank valve visible so it can be filled without opening the device. Moving to the top we have a flat surface one side that houses the 510 plate with Gold plated, spring loaded BF 510, the other side is sloped and houses the squonk press button. The device is very comfortable in the hand with convenient positioning of the squonk button.



 

 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Delta Kit Specs:

Dimensions: 55.9×29.8x127mm
Refillable Tank Capacity: 6.5ml
Display: 0.96″ TFT Colour Screen
Single Battery: 21700/20700/18650
Power Range: 5-100W
Resistance Range: 0.03~5Ω
Colours: Rainbow, Gold+Silver, Black+Red, Black+Silver





Delta Kit Features:

Push-to-Squonk, One button to fill e-juice
Powered by Single Battery 21700/20700/18650, can fire up to 100W.
Insta-Fire Technology, 0.001s Firing Speed
RELOAD RDA Tank Composite Heating Materials, Minimizes Leaking
Omni Board 4.0 Super Player Mode, 1A quick charging
PTF Filling System is Easy, simple, and secure

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Reload RDA Overview

It's the good, average and the why when it comes to the Reload RDA. The why i will get on with straightaway, i know there are countless vaping products that have been released and coming up with original names might not be as easy as it sounds but i find it hard to believe TVL were unaware their was a popular RDA with the title Reload in the marketplace already.
The deck has 2 large flattened posts (like blocks) with a slot in the top of each post as if the RDA was meant to be used with mesh yet only normal coils are provided, so a pro and con as obviously the RDA is suitable for both mesh and standard coil builds but some included mesh would of been a good move.
The Reload is a single coil build deck and fitting your coil legs using the slots couldn't be easier but you do need to leave your legs longer than normal as the terminals are a distant apart, wicking is standard just feed your cotton ends into the juice channels. 
The deck as a raised pin and there is also a channel between negative and positive posts so when you squonk the liquid goes into the channel and disperses evenly, some juice goes onto the post tops but these are very slightly slanted (not noticeable by eye) and this liquid immediately flows to the centre and into the channel, any access gets sucked back into the squonk tank.
The airflow is pretty standard dual cyclops with stopper and is directly aimed at the middle of your coil, tolerance when adjusting is very good so fine adjusting is no problem, finally the top-cap locks into position and has a leakproof design.
The Reload does also come with all the spares you would expect, 3 Clapton Coils (NI80, 0.2Ω), 510 drip tip adaptor and a standard pin.



 

 


 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Fitting The Battery

Your single 2x700 battery or 18650 with supplied adaptor is fitted via the battery door on the bottom of the device. To open you need to push the bottom outwards then it lifts up to reveal both battery compartment and to the other side the plastic squonk tank with bottom valve. Simply place the battery in place negative up and then push down the door and slide shut. The door fastens in place very securely and is as sturdy as the rest of the device, a job very well done!



 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Squonk System

Rather than using a soft bottle which is pressed to force liquid up a tube and through the BF 510 the delta uses an internal plastic tank with a bottom valve. The tank can be removed for cleaning but slots back into place with no issues, the bottom door (already described) has a cutout hole that lines up with the valve on the bottom of the tank so you can fill the tank without removing it from the device and without opening the door. The kit comes with an empty bottle with an ideal nozzle for filling the tank through the push valve but many bottles will work just fine. On the top of the device on a nicely angled slant we have a sturdy, nicely machined button which has etched on it "PUSH TO SQUONK", pressing this button feeds liquid from the tank to the 510 and pumping the button is not needed simply hold the button down for 3 or 4 seconds and the cotton is nicely saturated, the system works impressively smoothly. The only time the system becomes less smooth is when the liquid level in the tank gets low so filling when still about 15% full worked best for me, your level can easily be seen through the viewing window on the spine of the device and filling is so hassle free filling when still 15% of your juice left was no issue i suppose unless you want to change flavours.







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Display

The Delta has a 9.6" TFT colour screen and anyone who has a colour screen Vaporesso device will be very familiar with it's look and layout. The display is sharp and brightness can be adjusted as well as the colour scheme. Top left we have battery indication bar then top right we have the mode, further down taking up the centre of the screen we have a circular design with the set wattage displayed within it. Bottom left we have the resistance followed by puffs then bottom right we have volts followed by the seconds of the last vape. When the display timeouts a very nice analogue clock face is displayed.







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Navigating The Delta

The Delta uses Vaporesso's Omni 4.0 board which is easy to navigate, use the left and right buttons on the rocker to adjust wattage on the main screen or scroll through options in the menu, when in the menu the mode button which is placed in the centre of the navigational rocker is used for selecting while the fire button takes you back to the main screen. The device is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button to switch the device on and off, also 3 clicks of the fire button locks the operational buttons. With the operational buttons locked the device will still fire but the wattage can't be adjusted and you can't enter the menu, 3 clicks again unlocks the device. 3 presses of the mode button enters the menu system which gives the options of Default, Time set (set time and date), Brightness (adjust), Puff counter (reset), Theme Colour (change colour of accents on display), Screen Timeout (adjust), Auto on/off, Super Player Mode (with this selected can fire as low as 0.03 resistance builds) and finally hardware and software information.







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Please Fully Unlock The Omni Board

Don't get me wrong the Delta is a excellent power squonk device with many features as it is but knowing the Omni board well i know with just a firmware update this device could be feature packed making the device appealing to a wider scope of vapers. Amongst the features not present are preheats, TC, TCR, Variable Voltage, Power Curves, Temp Curves and Variable Voltage Curves.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Experience Using The Delta Kit

The Delta is a great innovative squonking device which is head and shoulders above the other squonk devices i have used in the past, the only other one that comes close is the Rage. The squonking mechanism works great and delivers the liquid in a smooth consistent fashion and filling without needing to open the device is great. The device fires instantly hitting the set wattage without delay and all wattage's i vaped at seemed very accurate. I used the device with a 21700 and when firing at 100w it sure seemed to be giving the full 100. The Reload RDA is good build quality, easy to build on, can accommodate a single coil or mesh build and works great as a squonking RDA but i didn't get the greatest of flavour and it attempted to whistle at times and needed a slight adjustment to stop that happening, it's not flavourless by any means but expected better also not impressed with TVL using Reload as it's name. Going back to the delta and the build quality has to be mentioned it's top drawer although some might find it a bit heavy, also no issues ergonomically, it's comfortable to fire and the squonk button is in a practical position. The Delta will accommodate up to a 25mm atty without overhang and is fully firmware adjustable. I just hope that the Omni board will be fully opened up making the Delta a feature packed (adult) playground.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Likes

Excellent build quality
Solid feeling device 
Ergonomic
Aesthetically pleasing (objective)
Squonking works smoothly
Press button method of squonking
Fill Squonk tank without opening the device
Experienced no leaking with device or RDA
Included empty fill bottle
Can use 21700, 20700 or 18650 with supplied adaptor
Includes Super Player Mode
Innovation
Colour Display
Easy to navigate
Mode button
Single coil or mesh build
Deck easy to build on
Includes standard pin and 510 adaptor
3 coils included
Juice viewing window
1A charging
Firmware Upgradeable



Cons

Reload RDA very average for flavour
Reload RDA's name not original
For smooth operation squonk tank needs refilling when still 15% full
Many features of Omni board not enabled (including TC, Curves and Variable Voltage)
Heavy device
Fingerprint Magnet





Final thoughts

The best squonking device i have used with the potential through a firmware update of being even better!

I would once again like to thank Jessica from Vaporesso for supplying the delta Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.revenantvape.com/delta-kit/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/19)

Good looking device,but how practical is it really @Timwis would it be a good out and about or at work device aswell?


----------



## Timwis (5/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Good looking device,but how practical is it really @Timwis would it be a good out and about or at work device aswell?


More practical than a usual squonker as you don't need to remove the juice tank to fill and squonking method is much smoother than pressing a soft bottle. Yes it's on the heavy side due to it's solid build but then's so's the Pico Squeeze 2 and the Rage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Thanks for the review @Timwis 
Looks very interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/19)

Timwis said:


> More practical than a usual squonker as you don't need to remove the juice tank to fill and squonking method is much smoother than pressing a soft bottle. Yes it's on the heavy side due to it's solid build but then's so's the Pico Squeeze 2 and the Rage!


Makes sense now, so its a viable contender for the next best squonker.
My question was due to the fact that the asmodus pumper and that syphon lift wasn't that famous although it was given decent reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Makes sense now, so its a viable contender for the next best squonker.
> My question was due to the fact that the asmodus pumper and that syphon lift wasn't that famous although it was given decent reviews.


No the Delta is the best Squonking device i have used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/19)

Have you tried the Topside ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Have you tried the Topside ?


Have you tried the Basium? I heard it's also good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/19)

Let's not derail.
Awesome review @Timwis
Thanks for reviewing and giving honest feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Have you tried the Topside ?


No but well aware of it's popularity so it could be a match but as i haven't used or even picked one up the Delta is the best i have used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Have you tried the Basium? I heard it's also good


Again i haven't so can't be sure of how good it is but if i remember correctly the Bassium came out the same time as Desire Designs Cut and Rage devices and although the Basium was highly thought of the Desire Design products edged it with the Rage in a lot of peoples opinion being the best squonker. Of course i'm talking low to mid range price range no doubt there will be £200 + devices that are better but that's not my scene. The Topside in the sought of price bracket i look at could be the one that is good competition for the Delta but i haven't used it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/19)

Timwis said:


> No but well aware of its popularity so it could be a match but as i haven't used or even picked one up the Delta is the best i have used.



I have used the Topside but don't own one. I am getting the Delta soon as I won it in a competition. I have watched a few reviews and I think it would come down to The Delta if you like more bling plus the push button squonking, and the Topside has less bling and top fill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (7/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have used the Topside but don't own one. I am getting the Delta soon as I won it in a competition. I have watched a few reviews and I think it would come down to The Delta if you like more bling plus the push button squonking, and the Topside has less bling and top fill.


It will be close, but it's not just bling with the Delta the Omni is a very good chip. The potential of being even better is their as well, just a firmware upgrade could fully open all the Omni's features that will give it TC and variable Voltage also wattage, voltage and TC curves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (7/1/19)

The “push to squonk” feature is interesting, but I’m happy with my Rage squonkers for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (7/1/19)

Carnival said:


> The “push to squonk” feature is interesting, but I’m happy with my Rage squonkers for now.


Who wouldn't be happy with the Rage, i love mine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

I'm getting this tomorrow. Will be my first ever Squonk device, but sadly they didn't release any firmware upgrades so wattage mode it will be!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'm getting this tomorrow. Will be my first ever Squonk device, but sadly they didn't release any firmware upgrades so wattage mode it will be!


This still holds up as one of the best BF devices, as time has gone by i more and more prefer this to the Topside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

